
Seniors Are More Conservative Because the Poor Don’t Survive to Become Seniors - smacktoward
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/05/poor-people-often-dont-survive-to-become-seniors-who-vote.html
======
T2_t2
That's a terrible article. Just awful.

> or instance, in 2015, research funded by the National Institutes of Health
> and the Social Security Administration revealed that, since 1990, among the
> bottom quarter of Americans with the least education, life expectancy has
> either stagnated or decreased. That’s for well over 40 million people.

That doesn't mean they don't get to be seniors, or even state what the numbers
change from or too.

Just an awful set of vague ideas loosely linked together.

------
pasbesoin
I just had time to read the comments, here. Friend is waiting for me.

This is a bit meta, but regarding whether the title (and presumably, article)
is correct or not: Whether or not it is, it's important to consider that a
significant fraction of people _think_ this way.

And that thinking informs their actions. Whether or not they are "objectively"
justified.

There is a voice in the U.S. (and elsewhere), growing increasingly loud at the
moment, that claims that all disadvantage is the disadvantaged's own fault.

It become justification for taking all you can get.

And, in my opinion, leads to the destruction, and then subsequent, eventual
reconstitution, of a society.

And yes, as I grow older, I wonder more and more whether my more "altruistic"
approach to life is indeed wrong. I'm not entirely outside of the trap,
myself.

The thing is, I'm most happy when I'm around other happy people. (Which tends
to correspond with healthy people.) And some of my greatest pleasure comes
from helping other people and working together (just not in a fucking cubicle
nor open space -- not _that_ "together").

So, I tend to find that other people around me doing better -- at least in
terms of health and environment -- tends to make things better for me, as
well.

BUT, there is a significant fraction of people who don't think and act this
way. Or they have a very limited "us" and feel free, even obligated, to screw
the great big "them".

It doesn't matter whether it's "right". It's how some people think, feel, and
function.

\--

P.S. And now, I'm late. A metaphor of sorts, I guess...

------
macinjosh
Or, you know, with old age comes wisdom.

~~~
eridius
With old age comes aversion to change.

------
squozzer
Did not know The WaPo has a blog called The Monkey Cage. Simian metaphors seem
to be all the rage in the social media as of late.

------
sunstone
The old cliche applies here, "If you're not a socialist as a young person you
have no heart; if you're not a capitalist as older person you have no brain."

If, as this title suggests, as an older person you're dead, well in that case
you still have no brain.

